# how much calories do i need?



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

thing is im neither on a bulk or cut or in a hurry to change my physique....i only need a small change for my goals

i am roughly 145lbs 12 %bf...empty stomach first thing naked

my short term goal would be say 150-155lbs at 8-10%bf

that is actually around 10 or so lbs off muscle i need to gain and 5lbs or so fat too lose..in no hurry..end off year would be cool.....thing is i dont want to major bulk and gain more fat...i feel overly smooth already

if i eat 1g per lb bw protein 150g and 100 -150g fat and 150-200g carb per day making around 2500kcal is that enough.....3000kcals on workout days?

2 heavy weight days and 2 cardio days....i need to keep cv fitness up for footy


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

ps... i used to eat 30/40/30 ratio like 3500 4000kcal like 280g pro 400g carb 130g fat but was gainining too much fat,,, i think too much carbs???

is 1g per lb bw enough protein or 1.5 better???


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

how about this?

1. shake-whey , milk, banana, oil

700kcal 40-40-40

2. shake- oats, fruit juice

500kcal 10-100-10

3. egg omlette

400kcal 20-5-30

4. beef or other mea tuna olive oil etc..

500kcal 40-0-40

5. sardines

200kcal 20-0-20

6. shake-whey, pb, oil

500kcal 40-10-35

total 2700 170- 155- 175

too much fat????


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Since no one else has answered heres what I'd aim for.

Calories: 3,000

Protein: 230g (so 1.5g per lbs)

Carbs: 360g (2.5g per lbs)

Fat: 70g (you say your current fat intake is 130g??? typo?)

I think you seem to "fluffy" about your goals. I.E not bulking but not cutting either, not in a rush to change (which is absolutley fine, each to their own), just 2 weight sessions plus two cardio sessions and footy, isn't all the cardio defeating the purpous of trying to put on muscle mass? :confused1:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I dunno what I wanna do?

I dont haev much muscles but I do have a bit off excess fat on lower belly/back even though Im skinny as in I am not defined...no visibile 6pack

i dont want to get too much more fat...but I want to get bigger muscles but not huge...maybe 10-15lbs?

As for fat..no typo...I even read anabolic diets etc..and many studies showing fat as high as even 60% of calories good for bulking nad improving anabolic hormones

No way I would eat under 100g fat per day

As for carbs I swear I gain fat easier than muscles thats why I want to keep my carbs kinda low...I dont think I need that much carbs and find it hard to eat..always bloated?

As for cardio..I wanna do HIIT 1-2x per week to maintain CV fitness...Im not really playing soccer atm


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> any pics?


 I had a pic on my other thread I will try and find for you

Its like 1 year old but I still look kinda same..prob a bit bigger shoulders and arms now

i will put up some new pics soon...










around 145-150lbs at 5'10-11...no idea body fat?

Anyone guess?


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Well I dunno what I wanna do?
> 
> I dont haev much muscles but I do have a bit off excess fat on lower belly/back even though Im skinny as in I am not defined...no visibile 6pack
> 
> ...


Give this article a read: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/layne2.htm

And also: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html

If you read that first article it gives you the basics, like 1.5g protein per lbs, 2-3g carbs per lbs and 0.3-0.4g fat per lbs (thats only 43-58g of fats for your weight, personally I'd go for 60-70g though after taking some of the advice from the guys on here)

Going with those basics and for your stats that would suggest 220g protein, 290-435g carbs (try half way 360g) and 58g fats (like said above, I'd go for 70g) = just short of 3,000 calories


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

your bf isnt high mate, although you may presume its higher simply because you havnt got loads of muscle. Keep the diet simple, id shoot for 6 meals each with 50g carbs, 40g protein and 15-20g fat...totals- 300 carbs, 240 protein, 120g fat, see how you get on, dont overcomplicate it.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool

But I think I'd rather only eat 150-250g carb per day, more on training days...as based on my last bulk I put on fat easily? (you know anabolic diets that have no carbs..and carb load weekends etc...plus going on another issue..techinically humans weren't designed to eat carbs...well grains etc...its a new phenomena..so I wonder if you can bulk with low carbs?)

Also is there really any need for more than 1g protein per 1lb bodyweight of protein?

120g fat seems good


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

how much calories do i need?

how much calories do i need?

...

Nope, don't understand it.


----------



## rimzie_84 (Aug 7, 2009)

i have been told 145 (bodyweight) x 20 = 2900kcal - to gain weight, is this correct?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

slimcut said:


> Cool
> 
> But I think I'd rather only eat 150-250g carb per day, more on training days...as based on my last bulk I put on fat easily? (you know anabolic diets that have no carbs..and carb load weekends etc...plus going on another issue..techinically humans weren't designed to eat carbs...well grains etc...its a new phenomena..so I wonder if you can bulk with low carbs?)
> 
> ...


Trying to bulk or build any substantial size by trying to minmise carbs is overcomplicating things. Trying to bulk on low carbs isnt the best thing imo. Going low carb over long periods will make you carb sensitive in the long run.



rimzie_84 said:


> i have been told 145 (bodyweight) x 20 = 2900kcal - to gain weight, is this correct?


Its hard to say, there is no exact formula.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

There's no point in trying to determine a specific number of calories to consume a day, because your activities and therefore energy reauirements will vary, and so will the weather and the temperatire of your gym, etc.

Simply start by eating sufficient protein to grow: 2 gms per kg actual bodyweight per day is a good guide.

Don't worry about eating some fats.

Then balance your carbs so you have enough energy to power your daily life and intense workouts. Your carb input controls your fat storage. If you're getting porky, back of your carbs a little; if you lack energy and are constantly tired, increase your carbs a little.

Simple.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> There's no point in trying to determine a specific number of calories to consume a day, because your activities and therefore energy reauirements will vary, and so will the weather and the temperatire of your gym, etc.
> 
> Simply start by eating sufficient protein to grow: 2 gms per kg actual bodyweight per day is a good guide.
> 
> ...


spot on advice as usual. Something i am believing in more and more lately is eat when your hungry. as PRODRIVER said each day is different. leg days sometimes i have 6/7 meals rest days maybe 4 things change. your body doesnt require the same amount of meals each day etc.

I would say each time you eat consume 40-50g of protein and 15-20g good fats. then play around with the amount of carbs until your happy.


----------

